# CPU heatsink and fan help



## E.Pope (Sep 28, 2004)

greetings all, 

i have been looking for a good FSU to cool my cpu and have not been able to find one that is better than the stock. i have a P4 3.2 ht on a MSI 865 PE NEO2 P 478 MoBo. i play some multi player games online that are real taxing to my system and cause it to get real hot. it gets up in the high 60C's sometimes...not good. it's never shut down but i am worried what the heat is doing to the system's future. anyhow i've purchased a couple new FSUs and sent them both back one wasn't compatable and one sucked. anyone know of a good one to get for my issue?

thanks,
E.Pope


----------



## derrick0990 (Sep 11, 2005)

These are nice http://www.zalmanusa.com/usa/product/view.asp?idx=145&code=005009 :sayyes:


----------



## E.Pope (Sep 28, 2004)

agreed those are nice....however they are not compatable with my motherboard...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

why is it that they aren't compatible?

the website seems to think they will fit.

they show a little video of it being installed on the three main socket types, and your socket style is there....


i don't see how there's anything it won't fit.


----------



## E.Pope (Sep 28, 2004)

my motherboard is an MSI 865PE NEO2 P 478 board. it is not compatable with the cooler because of a heatsink on the board that stands about 2 inches high off the board near the cpu...i bought one thinking it would fit...here's the list of boards that are not compatable for what i had...
http://www.zalmanusa.com/product/cooler/7000(AB)_478MBlist_eng.htm
i wish it would have worked it looks real cool in my machine....


----------



## derrick0990 (Sep 11, 2005)

Is this it ! I see your point, http://www.vnunet.com/articles/bigpicture/2044807 
You could put a shorter heatsink with a fan on the northbridge.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Have a look at the XP-90 or XP-120 heatsinks here .


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

E.Pope said:


> my motherboard is an MSI 865PE NEO2 P 478 board. it is not compatable with the cooler because of a heatsink on the board that stands about 2 inches high off the board near the cpu...i bought one thinking it would fit...here's the list of boards that are not compatable for what i had...
> http://www.zalmanusa.com/product/cooler/7000(AB)_478MBlist_eng.htm
> i wish it would have worked it looks real cool in my machine....


ok, that's exactly what i was wondering, i guess it won't fit everything.

it's a shame it won't work though.


----------

